# Spaying



## Angie NG (Jun 6, 2012)

Bella was due to be spayed next month, just phoned the vets to cancel the appointment. We don't feel ready yet, although we won't breed her its a big decision to make. I think we are going to wait till she's calmed down a bit more and is a bit older. Did any of you go through this panicky stage and cancel the op?

Bella is doing so well with her gun dog training to, she has just passed with a merit for her silver course and gold is next. We are going to continue with her training and maybe next year let her be spayed. Have so much going on in our life at the moment with an early move to the Lake District at the end of the year that our heads are all over the place so feel we have made the right decision for the time being. Well I hope we have


----------



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

Oh yes I cancelled 4 neuter appt for Miles!!


----------



## SteelCityDozer (Aug 25, 2011)

Better to decide in advance! We still feel bad about Dozer's neuter. If I could take it back I would. You definitely don't want to be thinking like me. SO Penny is not yet spayed. She's only 15 months though so still very young. But Dozer was 14 months and I wish we didn't do it.


----------



## mlwindc (Feb 8, 2013)

Steel city - why do you wish u hadnt done it? Wilson is scheduled for neuter at 14 months. Luckily that is sometime in December, but we are on the books already. Any negatives you have noticed?


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

mlwindc, any way to wait until 18 months or better yet 24 months? This will allow the growth plates to form correctly. - RBD

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2011/01/rethinking-spay-neuter-in-2011.html

By Geneva Coats R.N.

TheDogPlace.org

Genetics Editor / January 2011


SPAY/NEUTER AND HEALTH​
Now that we have addressed the issue of pet overpopulation, let’s examine the claim that sterilization surgery promotes better health. While there are some benefits to sterilization, there are some drawbacks as well. 

Sterilization will naturally serve to prevent any unwanted litters. In bitches, spaying will greatly reduce the risk of breast cancer, pyometra, perianal fistula and cancers of the reproductive organs.5

Spay surgery itself carries a somewhat high rate (around 20%) of complications such as infection, hemorrhage and even death. Spaying significantly increases the rate of urinary incontinence in bitches….about 20-30% of all spayed bitches will eventually develop this problem. This is believed to be most likely caused by the lack of estrogen that results from being spayed.

Sterilization of males may reduce some unwanted sexual behaviors, but there are few other proven benefits to neutering a male dog. Testicular cancer is prevented, but the actual risk of that cancer is extremely low (<1%) among intact dogs. Contrary to popular belief, studies show that the risk of prostate cancer is actually HIGHER in neutered dogs than in their intact counterparts.

*Several studies prove significant health risks associated with sterilization, particularly when done at an early age. The most problematic is a delayed closure of the bony growth plates. This results in an abnormal, “weedy” skeletal development that increases the incidence of orthopedic problems like hip dysplasia and patellar luxation. Working and performance dogs, if neutered before maturity, risk the inability to perform the jobs they were bred for.
*
But by far the most startling news to surface this year is the result of a study that shows that keeping ovaries to the age of six years or later is associated with a greater than 30% increase of lifespan in female Rottweilers. 4 Similar studies in humans reinforce this finding.
A 30% longer lifespan means that you could have many additional years with your bitch simply by delaying spay surgery until middle-age or later.

Behavioral studies show that sterilization increases fearfulness, noise phobias and aggression. Other well-documented adverse health effects of de-sexing include increased risk of bone cancer, hemangiosarcoma, hypothyroidism, and cognitive dysfunction in older pets. Sterilization confers an increased susceptibility to infectious disease, and also a higher incidence of adverse reactions to vaccines.

So there is no need to feel obligated to sterilize for health or welfare reasons. But what about the need to protect the puppies that we sell from unethical breeders?


----------



## mlwindc (Feb 8, 2013)

redbirddog - i have read the scientific evidence and understand it is better to wait until 2. We have the appointment for Wilson at 14 months and not sure i'll go ahead with it -- the vet just told us to put him on the calendar now so our "spot" is reserved. I am just curious as to what specific reasons steelcity has for regretting neuter at 14 months. There is a good chance we will wait until 18 months or 2 even, but I'm just asking from someone who has done it why they wish they hadn't.

Thanks!


----------



## Angie NG (Jun 6, 2012)

Bella will be 15 months next month, we are not 100% sure about getting her spayed so young. Am pleased I'm not the only one who changes her mind.
Thank you redbirddog for helping me realise why we had second thoughts


----------



## SteelCityDozer (Aug 25, 2011)

mlwindc said:


> Steel city - why do you wish u hadnt done it? Wilson is scheduled for neuter at 14 months. Luckily that is sometime in December, but we are on the books already. Any negatives you have noticed?


I had originally wanted to wait until he was two. But then he had several health issues that my vet convinced me MIGHT be resolved with neutering. They were not. Plus, at the time he was developing some behavioral issues. I got scared and we pulled the trigger. Now that we know what we know about training and leadership and him overall I just think we could have waited on the neuter and tried harder at developing him as the best dog he could be. And then I'm not even sure we would have done it at all. There's just a visible reminder (lack of the boys) that makes me feel bad about it all of the time. I truly felt guilty after it was done. If possible I too would advise waiting until your pup is two years old. But everyone had their own thoughts and you'll know when/if the time is right for you. Don't worry about a "spot" at the vet. I'm sure they can fit it in within a week or two of you calling to schedule.


----------



## Carolina Blue (Sep 20, 2012)

Angie said:


> Bella was due to be spayed next month, just phoned the vets to cancel the appointment. We don't feel ready yet, although we won't breed her its a big decision to make. I think we are going to wait till she's calmed down a bit more and is a bit older. Did any of you go through this panicky stage and cancel the op?
> 
> Bella is doing so well with her gun dog training to, she has just passed with a merit for her silver course and gold is next. We are going to continue with her training and maybe next year let her be spayed. Have so much going on in our life at the moment with an early move to the Lake District at the end of the year that our heads are all over the place so feel we have made the right decision for the time being. Well I hope we have


Are you planning a full or partial spay? (Partial leaving the ovaries). I'm torn with what to do.


----------



## VictoriaW (Mar 16, 2011)

You can take *only* the ovaries (leaving the uterus) but you would not want to remove the uterus and leave the ovaries as this leads to stump pyometra. 

I'm convinced that removing the ovaries is sufficient.


----------



## Carolina Blue (Sep 20, 2012)

Oops! Thanks.. got it backwards. Have you had this done? Have done research and both have pros and cons. Kiya is 10 mos so I have plenty of time but I want to make an informed decision.


----------



## VictoriaW (Mar 16, 2011)

Gracie had a laparoscopic ovariectomy in May (about 6 weeks before her second birthday). We were very happy with how smoothly everything went & how comfortable she was during her recovery. The trick is finding a surgeon you trust -- if experienced hands are not available, I think most vets are more comfortable with an open full OVH.


----------



## Laika (Mar 3, 2013)

I am looking at laparoscopic ovariectomy for Laika when the time comes, but much less common here in the States than overseas.

I have found one doctor here in Portland, and one in Seattle. Very expensive procedure  

Anyone know of any doctors in Vancouver, BC? Would travel to save some money, and good reason to visit a beautiful city


----------



## SteelCityDozer (Aug 25, 2011)

Alternatively our vet said she could take only the ovaries but it would not be the fancy small incision surgery. She also said that she has seen just as long recovery times with the larascopy because they must inflate the area with air during surgery. Just FYI. This is only the opinion if one vet.


----------



## mlwindc (Feb 8, 2013)

SteelCityDozer said:


> mlwindc said:
> 
> 
> > Steel city - why do you wish u hadnt done it? Wilson is scheduled for neuter at 14 months. Luckily that is sometime in December, but we are on the books already. Any negatives you have noticed?
> ...


Interesting - thank you for your thoughts. Wilson is 9 months right now and is starting to mark on our walks. A number of friends are saying that this behavior will be helped by neutering - but I am doubtful. Isn't it funny how bad society wants us to lop off the boys???

Anyhow, thank you again for your thoughts. Am definitely not going to pull the trigger and get it done until we're sure.


----------



## marathonman (Jan 15, 2013)

I believe once your boy has gotten into the habit, neutering won't stop the marking. It's only if you neuter them early that you have a chance to stop the marking. (and that might not even help!) In terms of marking on walks, we just try to enforce a rule of no marking human objects. Plants and trees are good.


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2011/09/vizslas-and-marking.html

article about marking if you're interested.

RBD


----------



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

Speaking from someone who had a dog who marked in the house pre neuter.... post neuter he has tried even still. We have been lucky enough to catch him in the act making training much more effective and we recently got our puppy and he hasn't marked anything yet. More about training than intact vs. neutered.


----------



## mlwindc (Feb 8, 2013)

Thanks for the marking comments - I find it moderately entertaining and honestly don't mind it because he marks only outside and he does it quickly. I just noticed it getting out of hand the other day when we were on a walk with a friend of ours and her female terrier/schnauzer mix. They were BOTH marking over each other compulsively which turned a 30 minute walk into an hour long walk. 

Funny story - my friend's dog, though female, marks by standing up on her two front legs - I think she thinks it makes her more manly.

Glad to hear that chase hasn't started marking yet. WIlson didn't until just recently and honestly, I had no idea it was marking at first. Thought he was just peeing and even started to worry that he had an UTI. Didn't dawn on me until the walk with the friend...


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Our's marks outside only, but I have seen the neighbor's intact male cross the street to mark in Sam's territory (marked on our garage door corner). Sam returned the favor a week later and they growled at each other when they finally met.


----------

